# Passage de OS X 10.4.9 à OS 9.1 ?



## tarabeich (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Après un sursaut de nostalgie j'ai eu l'envie de rejouer aux Tinies.
En effet, j'y jouait quand j'avais à peu près 5 ou 6 ans avec mon grand-père.

Je suis en possession d'un mac mini G4 qui fonctionne sous Mac OS X 10.4.9.
Et au moment de cliquer sur Démarrer Classic 9 dans les préférences système, un message d'arlerte dit qu'il me faut installer Mac OS 9.1 à partir d'un CD.

Mais ce CD je ne l'ai pas...

Auriez vous une alternative ?

Merci d'avance

Lucien


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

classic (mac os 9)  se trouve sur le CD d'install de osX tout simplement


----------



## tarabeich (3 Avril 2007)

Oui mais ce CD je ne le trouve plus...

That's the point !


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Avril 2007)

et bien là on ne peut rien pour toi... 
ce que tu peux faire c'est acheter d'ocasse une version de os9


----------



## tarabeich (3 Avril 2007)

Oui je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire.

Mais je voudrais juste savoir si c'est possible de télécharger OS 9.1 

Merci


----------



## Misterjo (3 Avril 2007)

Je ne connais pas de système téléchargeable, mais en parcourant les annonces ça doit se trouver pour pas cher!
Bonne recherche.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Avril 2007)

a cette adresse par exemple:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Vends-Cd-rom-Mac...goryZ189QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tarabeich (4 Avril 2007)

Bon, ben merci beaucoup.

*Mais une derni&#232;re question.
Si j'installe OS 9 sur mon mac, il sera simple de passer de l'un &#224; l'autre ou pas ?*

A tr&#232;s bient&#244;t 

Lucien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Bon, ben merci beaucoup.
> 
> *Mais une derni&#232;re question.
> Si j'installe OS 9 sur mon mac, il sera simple de passer de l'un &#224; l'autre ou pas ?*
> ...



Deux cas de figure :

1) Tu lance une application "OS 9" sous OS X, il te propose de lancer ou lance (selon r&#233;glage) l'environnement "Classic", puis l'appli en question (qui peut cohabiter ainsi avec des applis sous X, et, par exemple, &#233;changer des copier/coller avec elles).

2) Pour une ou l'autre raison (lenteur, probl&#232;mes), &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ou mal, tu peux, via "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> D&#233;marrage", faire red&#233;marrer ton Mac sous OS 9.2 nativement, sachant que dans ce cas, tu ne peux plus lancer simultan&#233;ment une appli "OS X" avec ton appli "Classic", et que tu devras red&#233;marrer &#224; nouveau pour avoir OS X.


----------



## divoli (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Pour une ou l'autre raison (lenteur, probl&#232;mes), &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ou mal, tu peux, via "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> D&#233;marrage", faire red&#233;marrer ton Mac sous OS 9.2 nativement, sachant que dans ce cas, tu ne peux plus lancer simultan&#233;ment une appli "OS X" avec ton appli "Classic", et que tu devras red&#233;marrer &#224; nouveau pour avoir OS X.



:mouais: 

Aucun Mac mini G4 ne peut d&#233;marrer nativement sur OS 9. Et par voie de cons&#233;quence, dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / D&#233;marrage" l'OS 9 n'apparait donc pas puisqu'il ne peut pas &#234;tre sur un volume de d&#233;marrage...

Dans le cas du Mac mini, seule la solution 1) est possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Aucun Mac mini G4 ne peut démarrer nativement sur OS 9. Et par voie de conséquence, dans "Préférences système / Démarrage" l'OS 9 n'apparait donc pas puisqu'il ne peut pas être sur un volume de démarrage...
> 
> Dans le cas du Mac mini, seule la solution 1) est possible.



Ah ben oui, j'avais pas regardé ce qu'il avait (heure de la sieste, hein ! :rateau.


----------



## tarabeich (5 Avril 2007)

Très bien, merci à vous.

Quand j'aurai le CD j'opterai pour la solution 1 alors.

A bientôt
Lucien


----------



## Alumineux (6 Avril 2007)

J'ai une version 9.2.2. pour PowerBook G4. Des amateurs? C'est gratos!


----------



## frodon69 (7 Avril 2007)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> classic (mac os 9)  se trouve sur le CD d'install de osX tout simplement


Je me posais la meme question, et comment installer les fichiers ? (noob inside)
Merci


----------



## tom06 (12 Avril 2007)

tu peux  télécharger mac os 9.1 sur le site d'apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

tom06 a dit:


> tu peux  télécharger mac os 9.1 sur le site d'apple



Pas vraiment, non, le système le plus récent que tu puisse télécharger sur le site d'Apple, c'est le 7.5.5.

Par contre, la mise à jour 9.1 qui y est disponible ne pourra être utilisée que si tu disposes d'un système 9.0.x.


----------



## frodon69 (12 Avril 2007)

En fait j'ai sous la main un cd d'os9, mais quels fichiers il faut copier et où les mettre ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2007)

frodon69 a dit:


> En fait j'ai sous la main un cd d'os9, mais quels fichiers il faut copier et où les mettre ?
> Merci



Tu peux essayer de copier le dossier système de ton Cd dans un dossier nommé "Os9" par exemple et ensuite dans les préférences de Classic lui dire où se trouve ce système.
Ensuite lancer l'installeur de Mac Os9 qui se trouve sur ton Cd.
Si ça marche, Classic va se lancer et tu pourras compléter ton dossier système et les applications etc
Mais si au départ tu n'as pas coché "installer les gestionnaires Os9" lors de l'installation de X, je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner.


----------



## frodon69 (12 Avril 2007)

Ok, merci.
je ne sais pas comment os X a été installé; j'ai acheté cet ordinateur d'occasion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

Alors, le mieux, &#231;a serait de tout r&#233;installer proprement.


----------



## frodon69 (12 Avril 2007)

oulà non, l'ordinateur fonctionne bien, je veux pas le détraquer juste pour tenter de jouer à qq jeux.
Je pensais trouver des explication sur ce forum spécialisé mac, personne n'a mis classic sur son osX ici ?


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2007)

Bien sur que si, nous sommes nombreux à l'avoir installé.
Mais on fait ça au début en initialisant le disque.  
C'est sur que dans ton cas, c'est plus chiant s'il faut sauvegarder tout le disque, réinitialiser, et réinstaller.


----------



## frodon69 (12 Avril 2007)

Je crois que ça va être plus simple de rajouter de la ram sur mon performa 5260 qui a os 7.5  que ces fichiers sur mon G3 :lol:


----------

